# Looking for tagless heat transfers for tees



## swkowboy (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello. Can anyone recommend any companies that make tagless heat transfers? There are a million companies who do it but we want some advice before we purchase. Also, looking for lower minimums at first. We do not need 1000 to start off with . Thanks for any help. Ryan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

A few of the companies in this thread about plastisol transfer vendors make custom heat transfer labels. I saw some nice ones done by Airwaves, Inc.

Also, imprintables.com has a neat solution for heat transfer labels in their Print Center. You can get full color labels made and cut to the size you need with a minimum order of like 10 labels.

I saw a few of the labels at the Long Beach ISS tradeshow and they look really good. So far the wash tests show that they hold up well.


----------

